# wildcards in portage config files

## franzf

Nach langer Zeit mit paludis bin ich heute zu portage zurück. Alles ging glatt, bis auf ein kleines Problem mit meinen configs:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: =dev-texlive/*-2012*

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask/package_mask.conf: =kde-base/*-4.10.5*

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask/package_mask.conf: =dev-qt/*-4.8.5*
```

Vorher hatte ich noch "~dev-texlive/*-2012" stehen, was ebenfalls als fehlerhaft angekreidet wurde.

Worin liegt hier mein Denkfehler?

Wenn ich den letzten Stern weglasse, passt alles - solange ich es bei den "=" belasse, ein "~" wird wieder als falsche Syntax bemängelt. Revisions (-r1 etc.) werden so natürlich nicht mehr abgefangen...

Und weil das noch nicht verwirrend genug ist, gehorcht eix aufs Wort und markiert mir die Versionen entsprechend mit [m]  :Wink: 

Wer hat jetzt recht?

(kleine N.B.: Die dev-texlive-Zeile steht mitnichten direct in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords - das ist ein directory. Die Ausgabe sollte wie bei den package_mask-Sachen aussehen.)

Ich verwende portage-2.2.0 - falls das wichtig ist.

----------

## franzf

Ping?

Wenn da keiner helfen kann, kann ich in portage&programming nen post machen oder gleich nen bugreport.

----------

## bell

In der "man portage" gibt es folgende Beispiele:

```
# package.mask to prevent emerge --autounmask from selecting live ebuilds

=*/*-*9999*

# match anything with a version containing _beta

=*/*-*_beta*

```

Hab mal bischen experimentiert. Zumindest funktioniert das 

```
=dev-texlive/*-*2012*
```

Die beiden anderen Einträge kriegte ich jedoch auch nicht hin. Anscheinend stört sich Portage an den Punkten in der Version. Für mich ist es ein Bug. Bitte mache ein Bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org auf.

----------

## franzf

OK, danke schön. Die manpage hatte ich natürlich gelesen. Die texlive-Zeile funktioniert bei mir auch.

Dann werde ich gleich noch nen bugreport aufmachen  :Smile: 

// edit:

Hab das in zwei reports gepackt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482648

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482650

(Ich hoffe bugzilla kommt mit den wildcards in den bug-summaries zurecht  :Wink: )

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und weil das noch nicht verwirrend genug ist, gehorcht eix aufs Wort

 

eix benutzt eigene Algorithmen, die sich in gewissen Fällen anders als portage verhalten: Gerade bei Masken ist vieles in Portage nicht eindeutig dokumentiert und hatte sich auch schon in verschiedenen Portage-Versionen geändert. eix versucht bei unklarer Lage, eine möglichst zukunftssichere Interpretation zu finden.

----------

